# Happy Birthday heresjohnny



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey HJ 

Hope you are having an awsome Birthday.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya HJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday heresjohnny!! I hope you enjoy a great day!!!*


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-Day Johnny


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

happy happy, and many more!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy B-day Johnny
have a good one


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday HJ! Hope all is well and you're having a blast.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy Birthday, heresjohnny!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Heeeeeeeere's Birthday Boy! Happy Birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*HJ, you are one of the first people I met on HF (and besides being very kind and generous) you are definitely very talented!! I just want to reiterate I hope you had a wonderful birthday and I wish you well always.*


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey, I have not been around for a while, but I wanted to say that I appreciate all the Birthday wishes!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy B'day


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy belated birthday!


----------

